# Boot Animations #2 Updated 4/6/12



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

Mod Type:: Boot Animation

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: AOSP

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Optional:: Custom Settings

Requires Root:: Yes

Source::
In order to keep JaeKar99's thread from getting too long, I decided to start my own. Until I get the time to package them all for zip installation, you need to do the following to install:

1) download
2) rename file to either bootanimation.zip or sanim.zip (depending on your kernel)
3) place in system/media (sometimes needs to be in data/local instead)
4) reboot and enjoy
5) profit (but not really)









*Download:*
http://dl.dropbox.co.../AppleSmash.zip









*Download:*
Packaged for zip inTHS ICS: http://dl.dropbox.co...9/Ninja-MTD.zip
Non zip install: http://dl.dropbox.co...21069/ninja.zip









*Download:*
http://dl.dropbox.co...odingplanet.zip









*Download:*
http://dl.dropbox.co...1069/tunnel.zip









*Download:*
http://dl.dropbox.co.../CrossBones.zip









*Download:*
http://dl.dropbox.co...lamingSkull.zip









*Download:*
http://dl.dropbox.co...1069/Inside.zip









*Download:*
http://dl.dropbox.co...69/IceCream.zip









*Download:*
http://dl.dropbox.co...gingerbread.zip









*Download:*
http://dl.dropbox.co...tex%20rings.zip









I can't believe that nobody has thought of making this one. Should I slow it down and/or shorten the scene?
*Download:*
http://dl.dropbox.co...Your%20Base.zip









*Download:*
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54321069/DrunkenClam.zip

Note: I will keep adding new ones as I make them.

Note #2: All images are publicly available on youtube. I did not create these images, just made them into boot images. I can reference the original video on youtube for anyone that cares to know.


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

Reserved if needed


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

So of the ones I have up is there an overwhelming demand to have any particular one up in flashable format?


----------



## t62345 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey so o downloaded the ninja one and I tried moving the zip file boot animation to my system/media using es file explorer and I have my stuff set so my system is mnted in the setting but it wont let me move the file I'm on gummy


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

t62345 said:


> Hey so o downloaded the ninja one and I tried moving the zip file boot animation to my system/media using es file explorer and I have my stuff set so my system is mnted in the setting but it wont let me move the file I'm on gummy


The Ninja one is the only one I have packaged for zip and it just happens to be packaged for ICS. Download the Ninja ICS one and boot into recovery and flash there.


----------



## xRogerxC (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice job! Thanks for some cool new stuff for my Gnex 

Samsung Galaxy Nexus (CDMA) 
AOKP Build 22, Franco kernel 16.1, 
4.0.4 Bootloader and Radios. 
Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## t62345 (Aug 8, 2011)

I just tried that and nothing.. I just have the stuid android with like a flashlight goin over it... what do I do haha I am running gummy for.pics with glitch


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't have any experience with gummy. It works on THS version. I'll look into it.

Sent from my SUPERCLEAN Fascinate using RootzWiki.


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

Great work always glad to see new blood!

Sent from my Sauced Mesmerize using the Rootzwiki App somewhere near BFE.


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

t62345 said:


> I just tried that and nothing.. I just have the stuid android with like a flashlight goin over it... what do I do haha I am running gummy for.pics with glitch


Maybe try installing to data/local or if it has it system/customize/resource.


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

t62345 said:


> I just tried that and nothing.. I just have the stuid android with like a flashlight goin over it... what do I do haha I am running gummy for.pics with glitch


Are you using a Voodoo kernel? Generally when you get the "Android" startup, you have the file in the right place but the kernel doesnt support it or it needs renamed. Imoseyon based kernels have to be named "sanim.zip" and the "KGB" based kernels have to be named "bootanimation.zip". You will also have to rename or delete the orig bootanimation file. Hope this helps you out.

Sent from my Sauced Mesmerize using the Rootzwiki App somewhere near BFE.


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

t62345 said:


> I just tried that and nothing.. I just have the stuid android with like a flashlight goin over it... what do I do haha I am running gummy for.pics with glitch


Did you ever get it to work?

Sent from my SUPERCLEAN Fascinate using RootzWiki.


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

A new boot I made today based on the LionsGate intro:










Download: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54321069/Lion.zip


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

Here is one based off of a PCB wallpaper.










*Download:*
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54321069/PCB.zip

If you have downloaded this prior to 8:00am 4/7 please download again as I upped the FPS to smooth out the video (but it will also shorten the sequence)


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

FYI- All boot animations *over 4megs will not loop in ICS*. If they are under 4megs they will loop.


----------

